# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  سوال در مورد ایجاد محدودیت برای کاربران برای ایجاد وظیفه

## SILENCEmzs

سلام دوستان. می دونم سوالم زیادی آماتوریه. تازه کار با sharepoint 2013 رو شروع کردم و نصبش کردم. فعلا با task ها کار می کنم. لطفا آموزشی به من معرفی کنید یا راه حلی که از طریق اون بتونم کاربرانم رو محدود کنم که فقط یه گروه از کاربرا بتونه فسک یا وظیفه ایجاد کنه. یا سلسله مراتب داشته باشیم و به ترتیب کاربرا برای هم دیگه وظیفه ایجاد کنن. مثلا مدیر عامل برای مدیر واحد و مدیر واحر برای کارمند وظیه ایجاد کنند
سوال دیگه این که تقویم فارسی برای 2013 به صورت رایگان و آموزشی جایی هست؟ نسخه تجاریش چطور؟
بسیار ممنون از وقتتون

----------


## ali_khodayar

بنظرم مشکلت رو میتونی از توی قسمت    site permission  که از طریق  site settings باید وارد بشی  ، حل کنی.

----------


## SILENCEmzs

سلام و تشکر
مشکل تقریبا حل شد با permission و فقط گروهی از کاربرا می تونن وظیفه ایجاد کنن و بقیه نمی تونن. سوال دیگه اینه که الآن با permission جدید قابلیت نوشتن توی newsfeed رو هم گرفتیم ازشون اونو می شه حل کرد؟ آموزشی برای permission ها هست؟
ممنون

----------


## ali_khodayar

ایمیل خودتون رو بنویسید  تا آموزش بخش  Permissions  را که از شرکت Lynda  هست رو برایتان ارسال کنم .
البته به زبان انگلیسی هست.

----------


## SILENCEmzs

سلام
ممنون لطف می کنید
mehdizare89@gmail.com

----------

